# Bullheads



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of waters that sustain a good population or any population at all of these little cats?
I've always wanted to catch one but haven't heard of anyone getting a hold of any in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alex_Combs said:


> Does anyone know of waters that sustain a good population or any population at all of these little cats?
> I've always wanted to catch one but haven't heard of anyone getting a hold of any in Southwest Ohio.



try keiser with chicken liver and a bobber you will catch more than you want....there in the cj brown too try the marina with a night crawler or chicken liver right off the edge of the marina concrete in the rocks...


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Curtis937 said:


> try keiser with chicken liver and a bobber you will catch more than you want....there in the cj brown too try the marina with a night crawler or chicken liver right off the edge of the marina concrete in the rocks...


I'm not familiar with keiser. 
But I know CJ brown is at least an hour plus from where I am haha.
But thanks!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have caught around 10 of them this time last year out of paint creek lake. We were fish for crappie where rattlesnake creek comes into the lake and they started biting minnows. Not sure if they are always there or if was because the lake/creek was just starting to fill back up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha there's a random little run off pond at a Dewey's pizza out near Montgomery or something, I don't know if you are allowed to fish it but it is LOUSEY with bullhead. Try Sharon Woods lake too with night crawlers, I believe I've caught them there when I was younger.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

kingofamberley said:


> Try Sharon Woods lake too with night crawlers, I believe I've caught them there when I was younger.


That's more like it!
Never knew Sharon woods had any there and that's in decent driving distance from me.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

They could have been little channel cats but I'm pretty sure if memory serves me they were bullheads. Hey just curious why are you targeting bullheads? Most people consider them a nuisance. Just wondering.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

kingofamberley said:


> Hey just curious why are you targeting bullheads? Most people consider them a nuisance. Just wondering.


Well honestly, I don't care for pest species or anything of that nature.
I love fish. All fish, unconditionally haha. They're all pretty cool animals in one way or another.

I usually catch 15-45lb shovelheads and blue cats. Bullheads are just mini versions of those big beasts in my eyes and I guess I just like the idea of them.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fair enough. Good luck!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> Well honestly, I don't care for pest species or anything of that nature.
> I love fish. All fish, unconditionally haha. They're all pretty cool animals in one way or another.
> 
> I usually catch 15-45lb shovelheads and blue cats. Bullheads are just mini versions of those big beasts in my eyes and I guess I just like the idea of them.


I caught a lot of whopper bullheads when I was but a wee lad. I could get them to bite on a bare hook just by bouncing it off their noggin. I know the pictures are in a family album back home in Mansfield. Caught one in Massachusetts once that was about as big as they get. Weird that I haven't caught one since...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i know they like area with alot of weeds. try for them after a good rain or in the evening.
use nightcrawlers cut into pieces or cut sunfish.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

a whole lot of these retention ponds hold them...... great shovelhead bait!!! you sure you are not looking for someones yellow-belly hole? Paylakers will not give up their baithole....lol.. its a gold mine!!!!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowan lake seems to have a fair population of Bullheads{Yellow and Brown} I have never targeted bullheads but have caught a few while ice fishing and, odd as it may seem, during the cicada hatch caught some on top water poppers. Stonelick lake may be another option ! Good-luck


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Cowan lake seems to have a fair population of Bullheads{Yellow and Brown} I have never targeted bullheads but have caught a few while ice fishing and, odd as it may seem, during the cicada hatch caught some on top water poppers. Stonelick lake may be another option ! Good-luck


I'll 2nd that. I used to catch them while bass fishing on rubber worms once in a while.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

stonelick is full of them!!!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Theres a muddy backwater area on the GMR in Hamilton with plenty of them, it's near the old dam. When my kids were little wed float worms under a bobber and have a good ol time with the bullheads.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Cowan lake seems to have a fair population of Bullheads{Yellow and Brown} I have never targeted bullheads but have caught a few while ice fishing and, odd as it may seem, during the cicada hatch caught some on top water poppers. Stonelick lake may be another option ! Good-lucl


Awesome! Cowan is in that iffy distance from me. Cowan might be doable. But nonetheless, thanks for the tipppp!



Dandrews said:


> Theres a muddy backwater area on the GMR in Hamilton with plenty of them, it's near the old dam. When my kids were little wed float worms under a bobber and have a good ol time with the bullheads.


PMed you.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

AJ Jolly in Alexandria KY. If you stand on the dock by the boat ramp and throw worms on the bottom about 20 yards out, you'll catch them like crazy.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Cowan has them. I used to fish for them about this time of year using night crawlers on the bottom. You will pick up an occasional channel cat too.


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

I catch them at CJ Brown at the Marina, they hit on just about anything lol.


----------



## DrBlamm0 (Feb 26, 2012)

I would suggest trying Winton Woods ... once the weather warms up! I've caught quite a few bullheads there, off the harbor, in the previous couple of years; nothing bigger than 8-9" though.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

DrBlamm0 said:


> I would suggest trying Winton Woods ... once the weather warms up! I've caught quite a few bullheads there, off the harbor, in the previous couple of years; nothing bigger than 8-9" though.


I'm actually going there tomorrow to play their disc golf course.
I'll bring my pole just in case. 
Is it free to fish there?


----------



## DrBlamm0 (Feb 26, 2012)

It is "free" to fish Winton Woods, but unless you are younger than 17 you are required to have an Ohio Fishing License ($19) and you need a 2013 Parking Pass ($10).


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Indian Lake used to have them THICK back in the channels that go into the campground....easily caught 30 or more in a single night.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips everyone.
Ended up catching this yesterday at a local pond about 10 minutes from my house.


----------

